# Accident and Deaths...



## wolf825 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey folks, 
Wolf here... It is with deep sadness that I post this news. In Ashburn Va a couple of Theater teens from Stone Bridge HS were killed in a car accident over the weekend. One of the lads killed was a friend of our webmaster DVS Dave--who is a grad from that HS. Dave wanted to let you guys know he will be away from CB for a few days because of this. I know several members of Controlbooth on here are also from Stone Bridge HS. My deepest condolences go out to you all. 

From the news reports, a 15y-o driver on a learners permit was driving a pickup truck at a high rate of speed and lost control and hit the median strip. His 2 pals were riding in the pick-up bed and thrown from the truck when it rolled over. News reports that they were Students from Stone Bridge HS, and were in the Theater group and were coming back from seeing a theater show at another school on Saturday. The driver is in critical condition and has a rough path ahead of him to recover, and the two teens riding in the truck-bed were killed at the scene. FWIW--in Va a 15 y-o with a learners permit CAN drive provided there is an 18 y-o in the passengers seat, but in this case no 18-y-o was present. Alcohol wasn't a factor, but excessive speed and inexperience behind the wheel, was. 

From the AP wire, here is the story... 
http://news8.net/news/stories/0304/135485.html


Its a fact that we all lose friends and loved ones in this life...but as much as we are deeply effected by loss, we should take time daily to reflect and be deeply effected by those people we have around us every day. People are not only students in this life, but they are teachers--everyone is a teacher even if you don't know it. Everyone effects everyone...we all learn from each other...we all teach others--by our example, by our friendship, by things we pass on to others, by our actions and by our mere presence. We should not wait until they are gone to recognize and appreciate and express our feelings to those people who effect us every day. Deep down we know we love everyone whom we know... In High School I lost over 8 of my classmates and friends in my Jr and Senior year alone...and after HS and in my career I have lost countless more who were techs and friends...the most recent was last year. I learned not to wait to express my feelings to my closest friends and to those who impact my life.....that was their greatest lesson to me. 

Feel free to post your condolences, reflections, prayers and thoughts to Dave and your fellow Controlbooth members on here who are effected and in shock over this tragic loss. In Memorium....

-wolf


----------



## digitaltec (Mar 29, 2004)

Dave, you got my support and condolences.


----------



## zac850 (Mar 29, 2004)

I would also like to offer my condolences.

The death of a peer or friend is a horable thing to go through, and it never gets any easier.

My condolences to all.


----------



## Source4Spike (Mar 29, 2004)

This is very deeply saddening...My condolences to dave. One thing im wondering, is whether any alcohal was involved, but im hoping thats not the case, for obvious reasons.

-Nick


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting that wolf, it makes me feel a bit better I guess. We are feeling a bit better day by day, but it's still really hard. Btw, an update on the driver of the truck (I won't say his name because it hasn't been released, and this is a publicly viewable forum), but he is in fair condition now I believe. We have been writing and sending him cards too, and hopefully they will make him feel a bit better.

-Mike Benonis


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 30, 2004)

Source4Spike said:


> This is very deeply saddening...My condolences to dave. One thing im wondering, is whether any alcohal was involved, but im hoping thats not the case, for obvious reasons.
> 
> -Nick




Hi Nick, 
Nope, alcohol was not a factor according to reports. Only excessive speed and inexperience... 

-wolf


----------



## miniwyo (Mar 30, 2004)

I too am sorry to hear this sad news. So young, so much life left to live. My condolences to their family and friends.

RJ
Rock Springs Wy


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 30, 2004)

mbenonis1 said:


> Thanks for posting that wolf, it makes me feel a bit better I guess. We are feeling a bit better day by day, but it's still really hard. Btw, an update on the driver of the truck (I won't say his name because it hasn't been released, and this is a publicly viewable forum), but he is in fair condition now I believe. We have been writing and sending him cards too, and hopefully they will make him feel a bit better.
> 
> -Mike Benonis



Hi Mike,
YES lets keep the drivers name private. This is not the forum to name names, and it is not important--which is why I did not say names in my post. I'm very glad to hear the driver has been upgraded to fair condition. He has been in many peoples prayers and thoughts I know for his recovery. That is great you have been sending him cards. He has a rough path ahead of him but it sounds like he has a lot of great friends in you all.

I know it is very very hard for you and your friends now as well. I know words can make little sense sometimes right now...there is a surrealism to something so sudden as this, and its hard to know how or what to feel--it all gets jumbled and confusing...but I hope you do know that thru your family and friends, and your friends & colleagues here on CB, are the best ways to find solice thru the rough times, and that it will take much time, thought and patience to get past these hard times... 

I've lost quite a few friends to accidents...and as I told Dave and this goes for you and any of the Controlbooth Stone Bridge HS members, if you have need to talk or just need to write out your thoughts, you can PM/e-mail me anytime.. I've been where you are now many times, and am glad to listen if you can find no one else or feel the need.. 

-wolf


----------



## Les (Mar 30, 2004)

It is to my experience that what we know about ourselves, we learn from other people. This was a tragic accident but it can be used as a valuable tool for saving our own and others' lives. Drive safe, and always keep your loved ones close to your heart.


----------



## Inaki2 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thankfully I never lost a partner back in HS, I did loose a peer at work, directly in front of me, which is something I will have branded in my mind for the rest of my life. I have since learned to respect electricity even more than I did before.
I know how loosing people feels, best of luck to the driver in recovering, and my condolences to all.


----------

